# Should I debadge?



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

I've had a few beers and having removed badges from cars previously I'm thinking of getting rid of my rear TT emblems. Short sighted?? What is the opinion, I know it is a matter of taste but what is the majority opinion? Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Never seen the point, :? leave them in place.
Hoggy.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

On my rear (the car that is) I think without any doubt you have to leave the rings on, I have left mine on and the TT badge but removed the Ultra...


----------



## deanshaw24 (Apr 15, 2015)

I say leave them on, not exactly a lot of badge there anyway


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Matthaus said:


> On my rear (the car that is) I think without any doubt you have to leave the rings on, I have left mine on and the TT badge but removed the Ultra...


Embarrassed about driving a taxi?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I wonder what happened to the person who got an Ultra but was confused as to why it needed diesel? Or was it a hoax..?!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Shug750S said:


> Matthaus said:
> 
> 
> > On my rear (the car that is) I think without any doubt you have to leave the rings on, I have left mine on and the TT badge but removed the Ultra...
> ...


Very Good... :roll:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Sometimes debadging can have it's merits,eg, the car you have is a high performance model and attractive to thieves so taking the badge off brings less attention to yourself,or you don't get challenged by the boy racer fraternity.

Or are you debadging to be ambiguous,making others think you have a better car than you actually own.


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

I have opted to de badge my TTS. Just to make the rear look more balanced with only the 4 rings visible.

Purely a personal choice of course.


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

I was hoping someone might mistake it for a R8.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

leopard said:


> Sometimes debadging can have it's merits,eg, the car you have is a high performance model and attractive to thieves so taking the badge off brings less attention to yourself,or you don't get challenged by the boy racer fraternity.
> 
> Or are you debadging to be ambiguous,making others think you have a better car than you actually own.


They are certainly the 2 main reasons for debaging although anyone who knows their stuff will still recognise the tell-tale signs of a performance version of a model.
Interesting that many manufacturers offer this as a factory option.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

So having never debadged a brand new vehicle before I am interested to hear how you are doing it.

I have heard dental floss to cut through the tape then pick off and t cut finish.

Can someone confirm that these rings are in fact just stuck on and not pinned?


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi, I have done it before with dental floss etc with other German cars and have had no problems. I have however never taken the emblem (e.g. Rings) off but there is a thread here regarding a Vegas yellow TT and it confirms they are only stuck on and there are images of the car before and after to help picture the result. I plan on taking the TT badge off on my car and leave the rings but am trying to find the Mk3 TT''s on the internet before I do in case I don't like the result in real life. I assume I can get them off the dealer but I'd prefer to buy them elsewhere if possible, can anyone help? Thanks.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

NoelTTS said:


> I have opted to de badge my TTS. Just to make the rear look more balanced with only the 4 rings visible.
> 
> Purely a personal choice of course.


First time I saw the rear of my brother in law's TTS I noticed the previous owner had stuck an "S-Line" badge on the right side of the boot, presumably to accomplish the same balance. Looked daft of course.

I think a Quattro badge on the R/H side would look fine, but then everyone knows a TTS is 4WD.

As to de-badging... I always assume a de-badged car must be the base model and the owner, by attempting to hide this, actually draws attention to the fact.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

placeborick said:


> So having never debadged a brand new vehicle before I am interested to hear how you are doing it.
> 
> I have heard dental floss to cut through the tape then pick off and t cut finish.
> 
> Can someone confirm that these rings are in fact just stuck on and not pinned?


Use a heat gun to loosen the adhesive then floss between the badge & body if you like, although it is possible to gently lift the badge from one corner & ease away. Do NOT use t cut PLEASE! (Too abrasive). Once the badge is away, use a mild cleaner like panel wipe to take off the residual glue adhesive. Contrary to popular belief you can also use thinners on the paint without hurting the clearcoat (10 years experience as a smart repairer has taught me this). Then use your normal polish to clean the affected area.

All the badges are self adhesive. Long gone are the days of drilling badges! Manufactures learnt the hard way....


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

If you haven't got a heat gun the wife's hair dryer - does just as well.
Yep use a solvent to clean off the residues. Used thinners on mine without any issues.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank chaps!

Will only be removing the bonnet rings to be honest, I'm just not keen on em


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

placeborick said:


> Thank chaps!
> 
> Will only be removing the bonnet rings to be honest, I'm just not keen on em


How about sticking the rings on the grill instead? I've seen it done somewhere before... :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

DavidUKTTS said:


> How about sticking the rings on the grill instead? I've seen it done somewhere before... :lol:


Can't see that taking off David. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

like in my others TT, I had only the rear rings...but this time, I've painted all black and kept everything!
the car needs something to break up its rear shape!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Changed my mind, I kind of like them now


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It's too empty only with the rings..without them is worst!


----------



## crabman (Feb 3, 2016)

Sorry for bringing up an old topic.. I am thinking of taking the rings off the back & the bonnet (it's a bloody pain to clean between them). Has anyone done this & any pics? Appreciate your help before i potentially ruin the look of the car.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

i suggest keep them on the rear..here a picture from another user!


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Does the Mk3 not have the TFSI badge,as mine is missing.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

90TJM said:


> Does the Mk3 not have the TFSI badge,as mine is missing.


Depends on the market... Nothing for the 2.0 TFSI in the UK, and just a Quattro badge for the 2.0 TFSI Quattro, and Ultra badge for the TDI. (Same as the MK2 at start, they added the TFSI badge after the facelift).


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

europe has tfsi for the 1.8 and only TT or TT and quattro for the 2.0, TTs has only TTs
I have all badges at the moment (MTM too), but if I'll rebadge, final decision will be only rings..only TT on the left side is not symmetrical and if you have quattro on the right, it's a shame to remove it (that's why I can't get rid of these badges!)!
pictures for who is thinking about it (like me...)


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

DOD00 said:


> I've had a few beers and having removed badges from cars previously I'm thinking of getting rid of my rear TT emblems. Short sighted?? What is the opinion, I know it is a matter of taste but what is the majority opinion? Thanks


I've only ever done it once to a car and that was my mk1 TTC that I owned from new... not so sure I'd do it to my current car, the one's I have seen don't look right without the badges, to my eyes anyway.

I think going the other way, i.e. adding more or different badges is the bad taste option. If I had a quid for every diesel BMW I see with an M3 badge on it  Having said that, I saw a mk2 TT the other week and he'd added an R (from an RS badge) after the TT badge on the tail gate. Looked a bit Halfords to me as clearly it wasn't a TT RS or even a TTS. The fella behind the wheel kept revving it up, just to try and get my attention I think. Little did he know I was actually laughing at his pimped up car, not admiring it... each to their own I suppose.


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> europe has tfsi for the 1.8


I have the 1.8 but I never had the tfsi badge...

I've had my mk3 for a couple of months and decided I wanted to remove the TT badge on the rear. I called my dealer, he came to my work to collect the car, gave me a courtesy car in the meantime, then dropped my car back off at work after he'd finished the job. All for free. Pretty good service if you ask me! Oh and I much prefer it now with just the rings on the rear and nothing else. It's symmetrical and clean-looking.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

few 1.8s I saw, had that badge because otherwise I couldn't recognise them!
only the rings is the thing I did on the other TT s and the sam thing that I'll do! you're right!


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

My TTS should be here in a couple of weeks and I've ordered mine as debadged from the factory (although I'm not sure if the dealer removes normally). It's defo the way to go. The single tts badge on the back looks uneven.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Couple of pics. I love it this way!

Don't care what anyone else thinks!


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

Wow completely naked! I like it. Works on the White. I have gone black so I think it might look equally as good. I love those alloys as well but they aren't available on the S

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

dizlet said:


> Wow completely naked! I like it. Works on the White. I have gone black so I think it might look equally as good. I love those alloys as well but they aren't available on the S
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will happily swap you my alloys for your TTS wheels :roll:


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

pcullen said:


> dizlet said:
> 
> 
> > Wow completely naked! I like it. Works on the White. I have gone black so I think it might look equally as good. I love those alloys as well but they aren't available on the S
> ...


Haven't got it yet but I've gone black as well like yours. Yea I'm sure you would. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1ch (Jun 13, 2016)

getting mine tomorrow with them wheels on too if you would like a second set


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

dizlet said:


> pcullen said:
> 
> 
> > dizlet said:
> ...


Don't know if it's just me but I like the diamond cut standard wheels. They look slick. Not too sure about the TTS ones. Someone said on here that they look like wine bottles and that's in my head now. Still be keeping the TTS ones tho chaps because they are exclusive so there won't be many around. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]

Don't know if it's just me but I like the diamond cut standard wheels. They look slick. Not too sure about the TTS ones. Someone said on here that they look like wine bottles and that's in my head now. Still be keeping the TTS ones tho chaps because they are exclusive so there won't be many around. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]

Dont get me wrong i love the standard diamond cut wheels on the s-line, but i prefer the TTS wheels to them.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

TTimi said:


> Couple of pics. I love it this way!
> 
> Don't care what anyone else thinks!


I read new troopers coming..


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

What do you mean mate? lol


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Nothing!
The other day I read an article with this troop, some details and variants so you came up in mind with your picture!
I don't remember if they are different in the new film anyway


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

That's funny. I had a white mk2 sline with privacy glass and someone said to me it looked like a storm trooper (or at least a storm troopers car!) lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

Oh and the TTS badge is being removed at the showroom as we speak. They forgot to debadge it when I picked it up. I'm only removing the TTS badge and leaving both rings on front and back. I'm not sure I'm brave enough yet to do the rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

dizlet said:


> Oh and the TTS badge is being removed at the showroom as we speak. They forgot to debadge it when I picked it up. I'm only removing the TTS badge and leaving both rings on front and back. I'm not sure I'm brave enough yet to do the rest.


That's what I did with mine (only removed the TT badge) and I love it like that. It balances out the rear and looks really classy


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thinking about debadging the rear of my roadster. I think I like the clean lines of the boot without the badges.
What do other think?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Maybe take just the TT badge off for now. See how you like it. Then remove the Audi rings later to see which you prefer?

Personally I think take TT badge off and leave Audi rings on.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

TTimi said:


> Personally I think take TT badge off and leave Audi rings on.


I agree, looks a bit strange without the Audi rings imo.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I think red looks good with Audi rings.

No rings on white and black and greys. :twisted:


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Am I in the minority with liking the rings on my Daytona grey?

They look great, colour wise, against the paint.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I hate chrome parts but depends from the car color..on Daytona grey chrome or black rings are ok! Can't say the same for white where I don't see a good combination of colors..


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

I have red s line coupe, had it debadged, just left the rings, did the same to my red mk2. Looked good on both.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> Thinking about debadging the rear of my roadster. I think I like the clean lines of the boot without the badges.
> What do other think?


OK chaps, thanks for your feedback. So the consensus is that the rings should stay but the TT can go. 
I'm not sure just removing the TT is going to make that much different and really I was looking to achieve a clean smooth look. I think I'll sit on this one for a while.


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

Leave the rings. I think you need them. I agree on red they work. On black or white you can get away with removing em but not on red.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> OK chaps, thanks for your feedback. So the consensus is that the rings should stay but the TT can go.
> I'm not sure just removing the TT is going to make that much different and really I was looking to achieve a clean smooth look. I think I'll sit on this one for a while.


Maybe this will help your decision. I'm very happy with just removing the TT badge and would personally never remove the rings.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Xiano said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > OK chaps, thanks for your feedback. So the consensus is that the rings should stay but the TT can go.
> ...


I like it! It's more serious, more big Audi! I hope I could say the same white my white but it's too naked with only rings instead..


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

+1 for leaving the rings. 
+1 for losing the TT badge.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I would add black glasses, black rings, black rear diffusor like mine and it's very aggressive!!


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

Cant wait to get home to my debadged beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I would leave only the rings to the rear..but now I'm used to..I know I'll miss other badges.... I'm in trouble!


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

Done it! Looks so much better.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Love the plate. Newham boy by any chance? Lol


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

TTimi said:


> Love the plate. Newham boy by any chance? Lol


Cheers TTimi. Yep sure am how did you guess. Lol Manor Park to be exact.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Here the Stormtrooper's car..that's what they say!

http://videos.vidible.tv/prod/2015-12/1 ... jokWDBmbHU


----------



## Jonnyboy71 (Jul 12, 2016)

How easy is it to get the TT badge off?? Is it just glued?? I may do this myself if so.


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Here the Stormtrooper's car..that's what they say!
> 
> http://videos.vidible.tv/prod/2015-12/1 ... jokWDBmbHU


403 forbidden. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

Jonnyboy71 said:


> How easy is it to get the TT badge off?? Is it just glued?? I may do this myself if so.


Yes it is. Be very careful thought not to scratch the paintwork. Mine was supposed to be debadged from order but the dealership forgot to do it hence why I took mine back for them to do it.

Apparently a hair dryer and some dental floss is a good method? It needs a lot of heating up to loosen the glue. I've never actually done it myself but I'm sure someone who has can comment further.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

At the end f this article
http://www.autoblog.com/2016/08/01/vin- ... unds-mean/

Dental floss and hair dryer is the safest and easiest way to do it at home!


----------



## Jonnyboy71 (Jul 12, 2016)

dizlet said:


> Jonnyboy71 said:
> 
> 
> > How easy is it to get the TT badge off?? Is it just glued?? I may do this myself if so.
> ...


Ok many thanks.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

dizlet said:


> TTimi said:
> 
> 
> > Love the plate. Newham boy by any chance? Lol
> ...


Guessed from your number plate. I lurk between Luton, Leighton Buzzard and Milton Keynes.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

De-badging leaves a less cluttered look and enhances the lines. Also, makes it easier to wax and clean. IMHO. 8)


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Edinburra said:


> De-badging leaves a less cluttered look and enhances the lines. Also, makes it easier to wax and clean. IMHO. 8)


Not sure I like the number plate on the dash though...

Looks like a ping in the car park and been put there 'til later...


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Shug750S said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> > De-badging leaves a less cluttered look and enhances the lines. Also, makes it easier to wax and clean. IMHO. 8)
> ...


When did that happpen? I don't see it Oo


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Shug750S said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> > De-badging leaves a less cluttered look and enhances the lines. Also, makes it easier to wax and clean. IMHO. 8)
> ...


 :?: :?:


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Looks like some markets have more badges than others!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Japan.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Since I'm panting my badges from matte black to glossy and so I'll do the same with the car on the lower part of the bumpers, here what it looks right now!


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Since I'm panting my badges from matte black to glossy and so I'll do the same with the car on the lower part of the bumpers, here what it looks right now!


I recon to put the rings back on mate, looks cheap n just too much a "chinese car" to me.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah I can get used to it..sometimes seems ok but I'm not so sure..I have to say it's 3/4 months dirty!
As soon as I wash the car, I try with glossy badges..hoping better..


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Most performance cars can be identified by the exhaust pots, some have four and i.e. the RS are certainly not easily confused with the TT ULTRA, I always use this to identify.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

But an exhaust is the most common mod aftermarket...it can be a lie


----------



## fahdriyami (Sep 14, 2016)

Not a fan of the 45 TFSI badge. I'll ask the dealer if they can have it removed when the next service is due.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Pardon me, but what does 45 mean?!
Also, change the plate holder!!


----------



## fahdriyami (Sep 14, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Pardon me, but what does 45 mean?!
> Also, change the plate holder!!


I have no idea what the 45 means. But according to this there's also 30, 35, 40, 50, 60, and others...

As for the holder, it's a temporary plate until I get the car registered. The permanent one will fill the holder.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

the power!!...that's what I thought..but I don't see the real connection between 45 and 230hp!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I've restored the original rear rings but painted is glossy black... now I have to decide which one keep, the matte black on the front or the glossy!!


----------

